# Over-run with ear-wigs!



## Dipcdame (Nov 12, 2009)

I need some help from someone who would know....... we seem to have a plague of blasted earwigs in the house! They are even hanging around the Pythons enclosure, I've killed three just tonight.

How on earth does one get rid of the dangblasted things?? PLEASE help if you can, they're driving me to distraction at the moment!


----------



## 50pence (Nov 12, 2009)

Hand help mozzie zapper.
They are absolute hours of fun


----------



## Sarah (Nov 12, 2009)

must be the heat we have them too, you can use this for outside "Lawn Beetle Bomb" available from Bunnings etc , i cant find anything to get rid of them inside apart from vacuuming them up or spraying them with soapy water which i found on one site.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm at the opposite end of Adelaide... Sellicks Beach... and we're seeing large numbers of earwigs down here too. House and garden surface spray seems to do a fair job but doesn't stop them completely.


----------



## nabu120 (Nov 13, 2009)

yea i had tham too, than a couple of huntsmans moved in so i left them, dunno if they ate them but havent seen an earwigs since lol


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

gosh darn i would much rather earwigs than huntsman!!!!


----------



## nabu120 (Nov 13, 2009)

really? huntsmans are chilled, i move them out if there in the bedroom but any were else i couldnt care less, i dont like other spiders about the place tho lol but the huntsmans r fine keeps all the other bugs away n i dont have to spray often


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

They do keep other insects out but i cant even stand a little black spider, i run the other way crying and calling for the missus to get rid of it!


----------



## BlackMamba (Nov 13, 2009)

Must be Adelaide. I have heaps also, they're annoying


----------



## nabu120 (Nov 13, 2009)

yea i dont like he little black ones, n red backs, white tips etc but huntsmans i like for some reason, probably cos they just sit n watch, dont scuttle all over the place, i let the big one (moose i call him) crawl up my arm the other day, freaked the missus out lol


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 13, 2009)

I checked this thread just to see if the problem was in Adelaide, and it indeed was. My parents live in Golden Grove and the garden is full of them, they are just abundant. It must be an Adelaide thing!


----------



## Troyster (Nov 13, 2009)

Ive got them at my place to they are everywhere.I also seem to have a steady supply of millipedes aswell.


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 13, 2009)

reptile food !!


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 13, 2009)

lol nabu, thats wrong!

Theyve started coming out here in melbourne too ozziepythons....


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 13, 2009)

Mrs I, if you need reptile food... PLEEEEASE come and help yourself!! LOL and yes, we are also starting to get the millipedes too, but i'm finding even on my kitchen tops (EWWWWW) scrubbed all my kitchen tops off today, even in THIS heat.

I am just so fed up with them, we never saw one from one year to the next before this. I'm glad it's not just us!! Sorry to those afflicted, but at least we know it's not our housekeeping skills that are lacking LOL
Many thanks to all for the advice, I'm going to do every one of the suggestions posted here as insurance!


----------



## fraser1980 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep we have them in Werribee and the black
and red stink bugs driven me crazy


----------



## potato matter (Nov 15, 2009)

I love all the inverts everyone else says they hate, lol. If anyones still has any earwigs or millipedes (not the lilttle portugese ones) that they don't want...i'll pay postage prices!!! PM me


----------



## Hooglabah (Nov 15, 2009)

i woke up this morning with atleast 10 on vairous parts of me most of them on my arms. im finding them to be a blessing and a curse because the frogs love em i havnt had to feed them for a week0 they are fat off the earwigs that go into thier enclosure after thier water but finding them in your clothes and on you while sleeping is unpleasent.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 15, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> i woke up this morning with atleast 10 on vairous parts of me most of them on my arms. im finding them to be a blessing and a curse because the frogs love em i havnt had to feed them for a week0 they are fat off the earwigs that go into thier enclosure after thier water but finding them in your clothes and on you while sleeping is unpleasent.


 
Lol, I'm 6'5, 110kg. However, if that had been me, I would have jumped out of bed and run screaming down the street like a little girl! EEEEWWWWW! I just can't do bugs!


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 15, 2009)

Okaaayyyyyyyy.... now, my next question...... anyone in SA have any spare Huntsmen????? I don't like using chemicals too much around the house, and love having huntsmen around the house anyway, I've looked, but none have shown up so far......... lots more earwigs though.
I'm being seriousl If not far from Adelaide, I would love to pick up as many unwanted huntsmen as possible, and give them a 'good' home!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 15, 2009)

Electricity. 

Theres a hand-held mozzie bite zapping necklace that I have, once you get bitten you push it on the bite and press a button and a zap of electricity comes through. So I think if you place it on an earwig and press the button the electric current will eliminate it within seconds.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 15, 2009)

You have them and I have millions of black little stinking ANTS ...no one wants to eat the ants........I sadly lost a whole jar of peanut butter (rest its little nutty soul) ..these ANTS are driving me insane ..getting into the tubs to get water ..and in the rat tubs to eat food ..in the GP's as well ...on my kitchen bench ,coffee table .shower EVERYWHERE ....whats going on ..do you think the bugs of this land know something we dont?


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 15, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> You have them and I have millions of black little stinking ANTS ...no one wants to eat the ants........I sadly lost a whole jar of peanut butter (rest its little nutty soul) ..these ANTS are driving me insane ..getting into the tubs to get water ..and in the rat tubs to eat food ..in the GP's as well ...on my kitchen bench ,coffee table .shower EVERYWHERE ....whats going on ..do you think the bugs of this land know something we dont?



If you have problems with ants getting across water barriers, put a little detergent in the water, it breaks the viscosity of the water.............. I learned this at Chester Zoo when I visited their zoo, they had a colony of leafcutter ants who had found a way to chuck their leafy bits onto the water and float to freedom!!!! they marched the recalcitrant beasties back and put detergent int he water to discorage any further attempts!!!

Rainbow serpent, those things are available here, a sort of green mushroom-y shaped thing...................... but I'll be blowed if I'll bone up on my target practice to do it.................... would be very muich a hit and miss thing................... but thanks for the idea............ innovative and brilliant as it is!!!!!!!! Oh, and footnote - those objects are fantastic for mozzie bites!!! Another remedy is to take a couple of soluble disprin, make them into a paste with some water, and paint onto the bites................... pain and itching stops immediately, treid, tested and found that method brilliantly successful too!!!!!


----------

